# baby surprise jacket on a standard gauge machine



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Hope you like it and thanks for looking.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

no picture - are you doing a preview after you load your picture? That doesn't work, it just throws the picture out.

Don't keep reposting, just go to your original post and click on add picture. Choose your picture from your hard drive and then hit send.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

chickkie said:


> no picture - are you doing a preview after you load your picture? That doesn't work, it just throws the picture out.
> 
> Don't keep reposting, just go to your original post and click on add picture. Choose your picture from your hard drive and then hit send.


Thanks Chickkie - I had to rename it and put the jpg after the name. It's not the computer it's the userl. :roll:


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

It is lovely!


----------



## MaryBethBlus (Apr 5, 2013)

OH MY GOSH!! THAT IS SOOOOO CUTE! Wish I could do that!! Awesome Job! Is the pattern for sale? what type of machine did U use?


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

MaryBethBlus said:


> OH MY GOSH!! THAT IS SOOOOO CUTE! Wish I could do that!! Awesome Job! Is the pattern for sale? what type of machine did U use?


not sure,but think that pattern is from June Bugs Placee.She has a really cute,easy baby hat patterns also AND other free patterns.

Picture is lovely-hope I can figure out how to download from my cell phone to PC..then send pictures!!


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Oh Jeanne - that is adorable!! Love the deco you attached!! Ann


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

MaryBethBlus said:


> OH MY GOSH!! THAT IS SOOOOO CUTE! Wish I could do that!! Awesome Job! Is the pattern for sale? what type of machine did U use?


http://www.junebugsplace.com/surprise.htm Here is the link to the pattern. Ann


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

That is so cute!


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

So lovely


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Looks great!


----------



## Maryknits513 (Feb 12, 2011)

mtnmama67 said:


> not sure,but think that pattern is from June Bugs Placee.She has a really cute,easy baby hat patterns also AND other free patterns.
> 
> Picture is lovely-hope I can figure out how to download from my cell phone to PC..then send pictures!!


The pattern is from Junebug's place. http://www.junebugsplace.com/surprise.htm

Two ways to get a picture from your cell phone. One, if you can send text messages & attach photos, email it to yourself. Two, transfer via a cable. My cell phone charger is in two parts. The cable is attached to the plug with a USB connector that can be plugged into the USB port on my computer. Check to see if your charger is the same.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone for answering the questions. The sweater is very quick and easy to make.


----------



## 49120 (Dec 3, 2011)

JeanneHolmes said:


> Hope you like it and thanks for looking.


That is lovely! I've made one BSJ by hand and wondered about trying the pattern on the machine. Please can you tell me how you did the ribbing? Did you pick up and knit by hand?
Thanks for showing me it's possible!
:?: :?:


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Cute


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

LOVELY, Jeanne. It looks large. Did you alter the pattern?


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I have been using the knitting machine, to make premature baby knits,4ply,The pattern is for hand knits,then decided to make a larger size in double knit,for a friend whos,s DIL is expecting a baby boy ,On my machine you have to use every other needle, for double knit,Then came the mistake, I forgot it was DK,sewing up I realized it was far to big,Bought more yarn and got it right,and a small prem size out of a 100 gram ball of yarn,


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Your sweater is so pretty, Jeannie. Great job!


----------



## boots (Jan 24, 2011)

Great cardi. BSJ's are fun to make by hand and machine in MHO.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I got the picture and it is very pretty


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

GrammaAnn said:


> http://www.junebugsplace.com/surprise.htm Here is the link to the pattern. Ann


Thanks for the link, Ann. Also found a sock that can be done on my USM and have copied that for future projects.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

it is gorgeous.


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

That's lovely and a beautiful colour :thumbup:


----------



## topotex (Feb 4, 2014)

You did a very good job -- how did you get that nice diagonal pattern on it? I have never done an embellishment like that. Thanks.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Very nice. Love the color.


----------



## 49120 (Dec 3, 2011)

topotex said:


> You did a very good job -- how did you get that nice diagonal pattern on it? I have never done an embellishment like that. Thanks.


That's part of the BSJ design!!!
It's knitted in one piece, apart from the ribbing. It's a rather wavy flat piece because of the decreases and increases, it's these which make the diagonal patterning. Do follow a link to BSJ on Ravelry to see the pattern, originally a hand knit.


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Beautiful.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Hi Maxine
I did alter the pattern but I made it smaller than the original.


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

K8 said:


> That is lovely! I've made one BSJ by hand and wondered about trying the pattern on the machine. Please can you tell me how you did the ribbing? Did you pick up and knit by hand?
> Thanks for showing me it's possible!
> :?: :?:


Hi - I picked up the sts on my main bed and then tfrd every other st to the ribber


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

It is beautiful.


----------



## charliesrose (Dec 6, 2012)

That is sooooooooo cute!! I love it! I've got to get some time to try this one!


----------



## lovingknits (Jun 27, 2013)

Very pretty. Good work.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Very, very nice.


----------



## 49120 (Dec 3, 2011)

JeanneHolmes said:


> Hi - I picked up the sts on my main bed and then tfrd every other st to the ribber


 Thanks for that, I'm hoping to try a BSJ on my machine.


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

It's cute! I like the addition of the flower on it. A good idea for leftover yarns.


----------



## Blue Pearl (Jan 25, 2014)

Hi Jeanne,
Your BSJ is beautiful. I actually was inspired to try it out on my midgauge ( it turned out doll size using the pattern as is) I did print out the pattern on junebugsplace site. I was a bit confused on the worksheet on how to adjust it in order to knit it on any machine. I did knit up a swatch but I am not sure how to apply the sts and rows on my swatch.
Any suggestions or comments is much appreciated.
Thank you,
Connie


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Connie580 said:


> Hi Jeanne,
> Your BSJ is beautiful. I actually was inspired to try it out on my midgauge ( it turned out doll size using the pattern as is) I did print out the pattern on junebugsplace site. I was a bit confused on the worksheet on how to adjust it in order to knit it on any machine. I did knit up a swatch but I am not sure how to apply the sts and rows on my swatch.
> Any suggestions or comments is much appreciated.
> Thank you,
> Connie


Hi Connie
If you send me your e-mail address I will send you a copy of the conversion chart. It's so easy and it works!


----------



## MaryBethBlus (Apr 5, 2013)

Thank You for sharing the pattern!! KP'ers are soooo Awesome!


----------

